# InkSoft Offers Five Ways to Cut Costs in Your Print Shop Blog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new blog from InkSoft focuses the cost side of the profitability equation with suggestions on five ways to boost your bottom line with more efficient spending. From pointers for using equipment and labor more cost-effectively to developing smarter buying habits and getting better insurance rates, the blog is designed to open your eyes to opportunities and resources for print shop cost-savings. 

It also looks at sustainability from a business standpoint, exploring areas from purchasing and creative repurposing to energy consumption and providing ideas for reducing their toll on the bottom line. You’ll even find out about possible sources of assistance like grants and trade association programs. To learn more, go to https://www.inksoft.com/5-ways-cut-costs-print-shop-today/

For additional screen print business building advice, check out “The Printer’s Guide to Profitability,” the free InkSoft e-book that was the source of this blog. Go to go to https://www.inksoft.com/the-printers-guide-to-profitability to download your copy. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

